# help i.d.'ing the valve types and metals



## DJALEXIS (3/6/17)

Got very lucky and found a garage sale with these valves i want to use to put together my brew system.
But i have no idea what they are made of. 

1) right: The shiny silver ones at top are heavy. the large one is very dense and very heavy. I used a brass brush bit on a drill at full speed to get some grime and dirt off so it's cleaner but the brush bit didn't leave a scratch no matter how hard i pushed into it. so that was unexpected... what metal doesn't scratch from that? (other scratches, nics are from previous owner) . the other shiny silver one is similar but not as heavy (its handle is rusted so the handle prob different material from body of valve... but also its interior thread has a tiny bit of rust.

2) middle: silver color but textured and dull --somewhat light in weight. i believe the yellow handle one is intended for gas or oil line but i believe can be used with water. the red topped silver ones are CIN valves but not sure of material or their intended use

3) left: brass colored. could be brass some have a greenish blue oxydization happening (but i thought that was copper?) the 1/2" valve in the middle of those i put for comparison is a brass valve from bunnings which is rougher in texture than the others so i wonder are they the same metal? could they be copper?

copper pipe with what i believe is a brass fitting soldered on for colr / visual reference. 

a) can you tell me the metals?
B) can you tell me the type of valve and if i can use them in my home brew system (keggle, mashtun etc.)/?

thank you for any help!


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (3/6/17)

The silver ones are most likely stainless, though some might be nickel plated brass (most of the nickel plated brass valves I've seen were Italian). It's very common to see rust on stainless if it was in contact with another metal: stainless isn't stainless, it's oxidation resistant.

The brass coloured ones are, well, brass. Since brass is mostly copper, it does collect verdigris with age.

All would be useable in a brew system.


----------



## klangers (4/6/17)

The "brass coloured" valves are brass.

The three in the middle that are silver but dull are nickel or chrome plated brass. The shiny silver one on the bottom right is definitely nickel plated brass.

The large silver one on top right maaaay be stainless steel.

Just be aware that brass has very little chemical resistance if you plan to CIP your brew system.


----------



## DJALEXIS (8/6/17)

wow thanks!
BTW i couldn't get on the AHB webpage for a bit because my browser kept blocking me so i couldn't see these till now. so thank you!

I'm having a problem with the stainless steel ones. They are leaking from inside. I went to home depot and the plumbing guy told me that i could take it apart and clean it. so i got the smaller one apart ( the larger one was clearly put together by The HULK and cant be separated) and the washer/ gasket is a bit beat up. so thats most likely the issue.
i tried a million different ways to fix the gasket and make my own out of o-rings, fiber washers and even the plastic parts of a compression fitting shaped like the current gasket. nothing works and i have no idea how to find a replacement. Reece plumbing doesn't carry them and neither do bunnings.
any ideas how to get replacement gaskets for these stainless steel valves? 
any ideas on using a substitute material or improvising a gasket for these?
thank you!


----------



## klangers (9/6/17)

Honestly, a new stainless steel valve can be had for $30-$50. It is not worth the hassle, time and petrol running about to find replacement gaskets IMO.


----------

